# Pls help! 3 year old with a tic...



## eva0897 (May 18, 2009)

Hi Mamma's!

I have a wonderful 3 year old DS who has just recently developed a tic. (2.5 weeks ago). We have been to the dr, had blood tests to rule everything out, and now just still need to go to an eye dr to make sure his eyes are healthy. He has been blinking/twitching his eyes, sometimes tight, as well as grimacing and now most new, flapping his ear. I have done extensive research on transient tics and it appears as though they are quite common. I know that it is not stress/anxiety related. I am a stay at home AP mama and he is as fun and secure as can be. Never had any bouts of anxiety and we very rarely let our children see us stressed. I do have a new 8 mo DD, but he has adored.her from the moment she came to us with no jealousy whatsoever. My DS is extrememly bright and spritied...meaning he can be quite a bit to handle b/c of his bubbly personality. I have heard that it can be due to brain growth spurts, but is there anyone out there who has experience with this? How long did it last? What did they do to help? Any help/suggestions is greatly appreciated! I am so worried. Thank you so much!


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

It might be wise to have a full evaluation done to see if you can learn more about this. Sometimes kids that are really bright can have other quirky ways that make for an interesting parenting journey. Do you have a Child Development Clinic in your state? Someone who can look at the whole neuro-developmental picture and give you more insight? It is important to get as much info as you can while your child is young.


----------



## eva0897 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply Lauren.  I am a school psychologist...I am just "retired" now since I have young children. I am well educated on child psychology and I know that my DS is not on the spectrum. Having a full neuropsych would be interesting to see but I don't feel would give a ton of insight for his tics. It's just so difficult for me to see him with his tics especially since he has no other quirks and it just appeared out of thin air. For the past few days they have decreased tremendously during various parts of the day, but then there will be these "spells" of increased blinking tics. I definitely want to go to a pediatric neurologist to get seizures ruled out and an opthamologist to check his eyes. Thank you again for your reply. Take care-


----------



## leenalea (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have personal experience, but my sister does. My nephew has had a tic since early toddler years, and now at 7 it was getting worse and he was adding new tics. They took him to a specialist who recommended a new diet. They're now wheat and dairy free, and his tics have been improving. I don't know if this would work in your situation, but it might.


----------



## Snydley (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi-

My cousin's DD developed pronounced blinking ("twitch") at around 4yo after a move. She still does it occasionally but MUCH less than when it started.

Was their ANY change in his routine? Are you and DH switching duties? (as in, you used to read books and night but now he does, etc)..something that minor can really stress kids out at that age, and they don't articulate it at all (speaking from experience!).

GL

Jen


----------



## eva0897 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much to all of you. Good news is that my son's blinking/twitches disappeared. They lasted about 1.5/2 months and just suddenly disappeared! Thank goodness! My doctor said it was most likely due to a mental growth spurt in the brain and this rapid fireing (sp?) may spill into the motor cortex area of the brain and cause these tics. Hopefully they won't come back. But so far it's been just over 1.5 months and he's been clear of any tics.


----------



## PluggingAway (Dec 11, 2008)

I know I am posting late to the thread, but I can't resist  To the OP, I am glad your son's tic resolved! My 6 year-old son has/had transient tics. They haven't phased him a bit, but they sure did cause me significant stress when the tics first started! Like you, I was convinced that his tics were not triggered by stress. We did come to learn that they seem to occur when he is genuinely excited and "growing" emotionally, which in a way is stress, albeit good! His tics come and go in an instant, and typically last about 2 - 4 weeks. He cycles through various tics and adds a "new" one occassionally. We don't bring attention to the tic and during his cycle of a tic, we try to add more magnesium in his diet (makes DH and I feel like we are doing "something", lol.) I almost pursued a traditional diagnosis and medication options when he developed a very noticable and awkward appearing motor tic one week before starting Kindergarten, but then it spontaneously resolved one day before school started! I am watching him closely right now because he is in a tic cycle of snorting and throat clearing which can be counterproductive in a first grade classroom. He can go months and month between tics. He is an amazing little guy and very sensitive both physically and emotionally. Good Luck and if I can be of any help, please let me know!


----------



## eva0897 (May 18, 2009)

Thank you so much! My DS actually recently started this side talking lip thing he does sometimes. It is incredibly cute lol. I absolutely think these tics are related to emotional/mental growth spurts. These quirky things are just part of him and I've grown to love them!:0) I am sure you have too. Thanks so much for your support!


----------

